# Whats For Dinner.....



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Since we haven't had the other white meat 'fish' for dinner for quite a while&#8230;we made our yearly trip to Mantua. Got on the water a little after 8AM. :wink:

Lures used were Eagle Claw gold spinners tipping the hooks with ¼ night crawler. Added a split shot about 16" up on the line.

Motored out and first cast I had a nice little 9" Perch. But after that this area was slow producing. Only managed to catch last years and this year's models of dink LMB, Gill and Perch.

Moved to another area and it was still slow. Then on the third move we found a hole in about 17-19' of water between weeds that was a fish producer.

Boated well over 70 gill keeping approx 40 of the larger ones including the ones that were gut hooked. Didn't really find Perch but we did manage 3 at about 9" with one at 11".

Caught and released 2 LMB; first one was 13" second one was 11".

The wind came up and we dropped the anchor. Then about 2-3 hours on this spot I notice it seems we're starting to move in the wind&#8230;I look at the front of the boat and the anchor rope had come loose off the boat cleat with about a foot of rope remaining. I leap to the front of the boat but a half-a-second to late as the rope was now in the water and the wind pushed us away from it. Tried casting to hook the rope it but missed. Started the motor in hopes the rope was still on the surface. Nope&#8230;gone to the depths of Mantua *\-\* . Glad we had another anchor and tried dragging it for a few minutes to snag the other rope but to no avail.

Soooo&#8230;Fish'n in this area slowed down and we moved towards the West but still out in the middle. Dropped the other anchor and secured it a lot better.

We managed a few more Gill and I lost some type of nice Trout. Didn't get to see it clearly as it was 2-3' down and off it came right at boat side.

Went to reload another piece of crawler on the hook and found a nice tooth with gum tissue stuck in the snippet of crawler I still had left on the hook. Sure wish I could've seen what type of trout that was. Guesstimate at the size based on what I saw of this fish was it was 12-16".

Anyhoo&#8230;about 45 minutes later decided to call it. As I'm pulling in our anchor and low-n-behold I see there's another 'anchor' rope intertwined in this massive weed clump that held our anchor. I get a hold of this rope as partner pulls in our rope and cleans the massive Mantua weed monster off our anchor (man that stuff 'stinks' _/O ).

I pull-n-pull this rope that's engulfed with a 'ton' of weeds and stinky _/O Mantua bottom muck to get our slightly used replacement anchor. The one we lost was the fluted type and this one is the mushroom type.

*Lesson Learned:* Invest in a floating anchor marker buoy for the end of the anchor ropes. I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it.

So here's the pics from our Mantua trip for the other 'white' meat.

[attachment=4:7akdc8ep]mantua 22 aug 010.jpg[/attachment:7akdc8ep]

[attachment=3:7akdc8ep]mantua 22 aug 013.jpg[/attachment:7akdc8ep]

[attachment=2:7akdc8ep]mantua 22 aug 012.jpg[/attachment:7akdc8ep]

[attachment=1:7akdc8ep]mantua 22 aug 014.jpg[/attachment:7akdc8ep]

[attachment=0:7akdc8ep]mantua 22 aug 011.jpg[/attachment:7akdc8ep]

I'm giving a big bag of fish to a lady I work with as she loves 'fresh' fish and always brings us those delicious home grown tomatoes....yummy 

So all in all we had a nice little trip to Mantua. I strongly recommend if you have kids and want to catch fish Mantua is hot right now. Saw lots of folks fish'n the west shoreline. Also lots of folks in boats including float tubing also fish'n.

Sure hope you all had fun this weekend and did somethings you enjoy doing... :wink: :wink:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Great report! Looks like a lot of fun but also a lot of work!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Glad you got your anchor back, Those weeds are awful.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

The best I can do for a post s, YUM, YUM. Really, good post and pic.s as usual.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Leaky said:


> The best I can do for a post s, YUM, YUM. Really, good post and pic.s as usual.


Leaky I was think'n of you and that's why I C&R the LMB. But the truth be told we're not Bass eat'rs but I really was think'n of you. :wink:

I told fish'n partner maybe Leaky will hook into one of these LMB on a future trip and have him and his wife a nice LMB dinner... :wink: :wink:


----------



## Skye Hansen (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks like a fun outing, and a big change from the big muskies at pineview.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Great report thanks for sharing.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow great report! That perch is a beast!!


----------



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice fish k2muskie, 

Hey wasn't that you that submitted the snap shot of the week on Roughin' it outdoors? That was a sweet Muskie... I think you should of won the snap shot of the week. 

Come on anyone can set up a trail camera and take a picture of a elk, but not everyone has caught a Muskie let alone a 44 in Muskie. 

Anyhow nice fish!!!


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

I have spent my last two Friday mornings at Mantua, just wanted some fast action,size didnt matter. Lost count both times just draggin a worm around, actually got tired taking the hook out. But that Tiger Muskie has braggin rights, :shock: By the way I have ten fingers & ten toes and I dont swim at P.V and never will.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job K2. 8) Miss ya Smitty.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Wait, Wait, Hold the door! Where's pictures of Hershey? Didn't you take Hershey? Hershey's the best lookin' of you two anyway. Just kidding!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like the quality of fish in mantua keeps getting better and better.


----------

